# Registration name ideas?



## LizzyKay (Apr 12, 2015)

I have a border collie puppy - her name is Nova - and she is 7 months old now and I've been trying to think of a "show name" for her since I got her.. I still have no ideas.. Her moms name is Cassie and her dads name is Jake, so there isn't much unique that I can take away from her parents names (at least that I can see, I'm not that creative!). The breeder I got her from was a full-on working dog breeder and only competed in herding competitions. She is register-able AKC and ABCA, and I am trying to come up with something cute and unique. I've been reading around, and some people suggest naming them based off of their personalities, so I will describe her a little, so maybe that will help! 

She is blue merle with tan points, she absolutely LOVES herding, is super spunky (and stubborn), she listens very well unless there is something for her to chase - then she has selective hearing. Chasing is her very favorite, if she has a toy with her she will harass you all day long to throw it for her. She has "the stare," and uses it to herd my sisters cat upstairs, or to make my other dogs feel super uncomfortable. 

I don't know if that helps, but I thought I would give it a try.









She smiles a lot too!

Thanks so much. I appreciate any ideas you may have (because I've got nothing)!!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Raid your music library for songs you love or remind you of her. If she had a theme song, what would it be? That is my biggest and really ONLY suggestion I have when it comes to this.


----------



## Ilovedogs56 (Apr 12, 2015)

A favorite short quote or person? Or Cassie's Pearly Whites "Nova", Jake's Fun and Focused "Nova", Cassie's Chasing Clouds "Nova", Jake's Stubborn and Spunky "Nova", and Cassie's Harassing Herder "Nova". The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

Are there any parameters you have to adhere to? Daunting. Cassie 'n Jake's Chasin NO VA.


----------



## LizzyKay (Apr 12, 2015)

@ Kritter: There aren't any that I've been informed of and I've been in close contact with her breeder since I purchased her (I hope he would have let me know me by now). 

Thanks so much everyone for your suggestions! I really like the song lyric/quote ideas. Though, I'm not sure what her theme song would be, I'll have to think about that. I like a lot of the name suggestions so far, they've been helpful! Does anyone have any suggestions on how registered names are typically formatted? Is there a specific way or is do people just usually do whatever they want?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot of breeders want their Kennel name's followed by whatever - Ie: My Rat Terrier is Kennel Name's Jack Frost. 

Otherwise, nah, go for it. My Mutt's registered with a couple of registries as "Once In A Lifetime Kinda Girl". The BC's name is Shut Up and Dance.

I don't even try to include their 'call' names in there.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't even have a dog yet and I already have two call names based on the four names I have for my dog (sounds confusing and I'm sorry I will elaborate at the end lol)

Archer's "Sterling Silver" Arrow (call name "Sterling")
Erza Scarlet's Summers Day (call name "Erza")


explanation: I am getting an Aussie at the end of July/beginning of August and the breeder is expecting all 4 coats, and I am requesting a dog based on personality so I have no idea what I'm getting so I have a name for red male/female, black/blue male/female (four names in total and a call name for half so far lol)


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

As others mentioned, often the breeder wants their kennel name in there, but if he didn't say anything about it I guess you can do what you want. You don't need to include the parents' names or your dog's call name in it at all if you don't want. My dog's registered name was based on his litter theme, so I had narrow options, and his call name has nothing to do with his registered name.

I agree with CptJack about looking at favorite music or movies that you like. Does something fit her? If you did want to incorporate her call name you could do something involving space, like Supernova or something.


----------



## LizzyKay (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks so much for your input everyone!!

I really like the idea of having names that go well together, like *missc89 *future doggy names. They have a meaning and a purpose behind them (i.e., "sterling silver" - it works!). I just don't know how to do it with Nova. Its not a very well used word (aside from Supernova - which I have/am considering - and Nova Scotia, of course); for that reason, like *Kritter* said, maybe I will just try to come up with something that doesn't necessarily have "nova" in it, I could just go with a spacey theme like *Elrohwen* said? I don't know.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I love 90s music so the first thing I thought of was the song Champagne Supervova. Hana


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm just gonna leave this right here....


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

And now both of those songs are stuck in my head.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Well I just looked up the dictionary's definition of a nova (or novae for plural, it's really cool you should check it out) and it seems to do a lot with stars, white lights / bright flashes, and energy, so maybe...

Nova's White Explosion of Star Dust ??

Actually now that I looked at the picture of your dog again I think it suits her really well (but I am totally biased haha)


----------



## Kritter (Jan 28, 2015)

Starbright SuperNova


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Fun fact; Nova is also latin for 'new'. 

Through my schooling years I took years of French and Spanish, and of course living in NS one of the things you always learn is how to say the province name. So Nova changes to "Nouvelle" or "Nueva" respectfully.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Wikipedia describes nova as a "cataclysmic nuclear explosion." I'd use that as a registered name if she were my dog.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

cookieface said:


> Wikipedia describes nova as a "cataclysmic nuclear explosion." I'd use that as a registered name if she were my dog.


Gotta make sure the announcer won't stumble over the name / pronounce it properly / no miss-spellings lol


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

missc89 said:


> Gotta make sure the announcer won't stumble over the name / pronounce it properly / no miss-spellings lol


I would be incredibly surprised if the announcer couldn't pronounce that. Then again, them misprouncing/stumbling really doesn't matter, either. Dog doesn't care. Dog doesn't even recognize that as a name ;-)


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> I would be incredibly surprised if the announcer couldn't pronounce that. Then again, them misprouncing/stumbling really doesn't matter, either. Dog doesn't care. Dog doesn't even recognize that as a name ;-)


Fair! (too short)


----------



## LizzyKay (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone! You've helped a lot with giving me ideas. I appreciate it!!


----------

